# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  Flashforge - Flashprint 3.13

## curious aardvark

Okay I'm sticking this here rather than just in the flashforge section for one reason. 

Flashprint has the ability to cut models up and then save the bits as seperate stl files. 
This is seriously useful. 
If you have a large print and only want to test print a small section of it. this tool lets you chop away the bits you don't want and leave the but you actually want, really quickly and easily. 

Once you've got the bit you want, choses 'Save as' and save it as an stl file to import into your usual slicer - assuming you've not got a replicator clone. 

If you do have a rep clone of any brand - then choose the creator pro option and export an x3g file. 

Looks like direct usb connection is only for the newer flashforge models: dreamer, finder etc. 

A fairly basic but adequate settings selection. 

Haven't tried a print from it yet - but the ability to chop up models into seperate printable pieces means that I will be using it regularly - if just for that. 

Download latest flashprint from here: http://www.flashforge.com.hk/downloads.html

It looks a bit like a modified version of cura - which being opensource, it most likely is. 
Shame about the lack of usb support. But what an easy way to chop up models into printable chunks :-)

----------


## Fernando R

This morning, upon opening Flashprint (version 3.12.0 64bits), I got an "new update available" window. I downloaded, updated w/ v3.13.0 and OOOPS!  :Frown: 
EVERY file I tried to slice ended up in a -very informative  :Mad: - "Something went wrong during slicing" message. This happened not only w/ new stl files, but also w/ previous stls (that v3.12.0 had sliced OK) and even w/ saved fpp ones.
Of course, trying to revert to the previous version by overwriting is not possible (you end up in "a more recent version is already installed" message), so I had to uninstall from control panel and reinstall from scratch.
Fortunately, previously stored user-printing profiles must be saved in some other directory (could'nt find where, if someone knows where these are stored please let me know to back them up, just in case) because they showed up normally (loosing that would have been a real PIA)
Since no release notes are included (just that should have be deterrent enough) I can't judge what I/we could be missing but for me, an occasional buggy slice is better than no slice at all...
Happy printing!

----------


## Sebastian Finke

> Download latest flashprint from here: http://www.flashforge.com.hk/downloads.html


I only get the 3.10 download from that link. No train smash as I have 3.12 at home but I thought I'd test it based onFernando R's comment.

----------


## curious aardvark

install 3.10. First time you run it, it tells you there is an upgrade and downloads 3.13 :-)

Can't find any hidden flashprint directories. But bear in mind that uninstalling a program from the control panel almost never deletes all the files. 
Some of the adobe programs can leave gigabytes of data behind. 
So most likely it just leaves the profile files alone.

I did slice a couple things with 3.13 and it produced x3g files withouit any issues. That said I use 32bit windows on the grounds that it's faster and considerably less prone to having stuff crash.
I suspect this is another of those instances that proves my point :-)

----------


## ssayer

FWIW, my OS is 64bit Win8.1. I have had zero problems with 3.13.

----------


## Christian

> This morning, upon opening Flashprint (version 3.12.0 64bits), I got an "new update available" window. I downloaded, updated w/ v3.13.0 and OOOPS! 
> EVERY file I tried to slice ended up in a -very informative - "Something went wrong during slicing" message. This happened not only w/ new stl files, but also w/ previous stls (that v3.12.0 had sliced OK) and even w/ saved fpp ones.
> Of course, trying to revert to the previous version by overwriting is not possible (you end up in "a more recent version is already installed" message), so I had to uninstall from control panel and reinstall from scratch.
> Fortunately, previously stored user-printing profiles must be saved in some other directory (could'nt find where, if someone knows where these are stored please let me know to back them up, just in case) because they showed up normally (loosing that would have been a real PIA)
> Since no release notes are included (just that should have be deterrent enough) I can't judge what I/we could be missing but for me, an occasional buggy slice is better than no slice at all...
> Happy printing!


I have the release notes from FF in case you're interested. Try disabling the cooling fan at a set height option on your prints (if you have it on). This was a bug I identified that completely stopped slicing from working in FP 3.13.0. I reverted to 3.12 as a result of said bug. Hope that helps?

----------


## wirlybird

> install 3.10. First time you run it, it tells you there is an upgrade and downloads 3.13 :-)
> 
> Can't find any hidden flashprint directories. But bear in mind that uninstalling a program from the control panel almost never deletes all the files. 
> Some of the adobe programs can leave gigabytes of data behind. 
> So most likely it just leaves the profile files alone.
> 
> I did slice a couple things with 3.13 and it produced x3g files withouit any issues. That said I use 32bit windows on the grounds that it's faster and considerably less prone to having stuff crash.
> I suspect this is another of those instances that proves my point :-)


These types of files would usually be under the C:\USERS directory and whatever sub-directory such as Application Data - ADOBE or Flashprint or even COMMON.

I am going to have to disagree a bit on 32bit Windows being faster!  Now, on the same systems with the same amount of memory (max 4Gig) they will be about the same but add any applications that like a lot of memory and 32bit will fall behind fast.  Also, 32bit architectures, drivers etc. are becoming scarce.

----------


## Fernando R

Thank you for your response. But no, the cooling fan was off -at least in most models, I only use it for those with fine details-, so it must have been something else.
Anyway, looking at the release notes (that weren't available when I posted, but thanks for offering) I don't see any overwhelming reason for migrating. I'll wait at least for 3.13.1... (a lesson I learned a long, long time ago -I started fumbling w/ PC's in the late 70's, on a Motorola EXORciser; Apple IIs didn't even exist yet- AVOID .0 software releases!  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Fernando R

Good tip! 
I found my printing profiles in C:\USERS\[PC name]\.FlashPrint\slice_profile
Thanks. A good directory to back up, just in case
BTW, I'm running Win7 64 bits. Otherwise, I'd be out of memory quite often (I do a lot of number crunching, CFD and so on). 
curious aardvark: w/ most 32bits OS, you'll be wasting any RAM above 4GB (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physic...system_support)

----------


## wirlybird

> Good tip! 
> I found my printing profiles in C:\USERS\[PC name]\.FlashPrint\slice_profile
> Thanks. A good directory to back up, just in case
> BTW, I'm running Win7 64 bits. Otherwise, I'd be out of memory quite often (I do a lot of number crunching, CFD and so on). 
> curious aardvark: w/ most 32bits OS, you'll be wasting any RAM above 4GB (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physic...system_support)


Yup, with a 32bit OS you'll get a max of about 3.1gig usable for Windows and that is it.  4gig max total in the system.

----------


## curious aardvark

lol been building systems since it was possible to build your own systems. 
So 32 bit windows 7 only uses 4gb - that 4 GIGABYTES of ram. 
If that's not enough for you then there's something wrong somewhere. 

And for the record, out of memory errors usually have absolutely nothing to do with how much ram you have. 
It's down to a program not being to access a certain area of memory. Almost never has anything to do with the amount of system ram.
I use a lot of old software, most of it won't run on 64bit windows 7. 
Plus most software used on windows 64bit is actually dumped in the x86 32 bit folder. 
Windows 7 is just happier running in 32 bit as well as almost 100% xp compatible.

I've yet to see any difficulties getting 32 bit software, but frequently there are problems trying to install software on 64bit windows. 

Did you know that windows 10 - utter shite that it is - still comes in a 32 bit version :-) 
And with the latest w10 update, the bastards have even diasbled the proper desktop. navigating files is a real nightmare.
Just put me in a room with gates and a nerf ball. It might take a while, but I'd somehow manage to beat him to death with sponge !

----------

